# "Hopalong" ~ Kaiser the Tripod



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I snapped a bunch of photos of Kaiser this past weekend. This is just 2 weeks after having his left front leg amputated due to bone cancer. After a rough first few days, he's getting along fine and showing us that Tripods can:

Still be handsome












































Play with Jolly balls

















































Play tug, do a victory lap, and then run back for more









































Babysit young pups while their mom gets some much needed R&R


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Chris, he looks great! He looks like he is really adjusting and he looks happy. Great job with him.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very happy to see the big guy is doing so well....warms the heart.


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

Such a handsome guy! He looks so happy too


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yay Kais! He is downright gorgeous! And look how happy he is! Thanks for posting these Chris!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

He looks great!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you SOO much for posting those pics.Closest I came to where you are is when I fostered a grehound tripod-she was soo unaware that she was in any way different-BUT I was the one who had anxiety probs worrying "suppose something I do causes injury to her one remaining front leg"I could not become her forever home not through her problem but because of mine!!.I fostered her until she was adopted -followed her and she had a long loving life.HOW lucky am I .Dogs are really always OK with (where they are /how it is) us as skin-companions sometimes have problems.GO KAISER


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He looks wonderful, still full of sparkle and spirit. Scared me for a second there in the welping box with only 2 on the floor!


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

wow is he handsome! my sister had a tripod dog when i was younger. she was faster on three legs then on all four. I LOVE the shots of him with the puppies. he looked a bit cornered in one of them! He looks so sweet i just want to hug him.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He looks awesome!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

These made my heart sing, thank you for posting them!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you so much for sharing pics of him, it brought a 
tear to my eye thinking of the time when I had a tripod...

Amazing what they can do early in recovery, isn't it?

Many hugs to the handsome Kaiser boy!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Those are GREAT pictures!!! Kaiser looks so hale and hearty for a three-legged senior! 

So impressed that he is adjusting so well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a handsome guy Kaiser is. He sure doesn't look his age at all!
The H's are very lucky to have Uncle Kaiser as their guardian.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

While LJ was waiting for her acupuncture today, I saw a thank you note from a dog that has 3 legs and competes in agility - and does very well.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

One look in his eyes and you can see he is happy! And a dozen little doses of puppy therapy cannot hurt!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Oh my gosh, he looks great. And so NORMAL!


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Chris,

I think it would be the most wonderful thing in the world to take him to visit children who have had limbs amputated, or have cancer, or problems with mobility. You can teach them that Kaiser is a GSD with or without 3 legs, as they are humans and nothing can change that. And tell them how all of the other dogs treat Kaiser no differently now than before. How he carries on despite his handicap and makes the best of it, all the while with a great attitude. If he makes just one child feel like he/she is not alone in the world, it would all be worth it.

-Jackie


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He does not look phased at all and he is _so_ handsome! Wow, just wow!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He looks phenomonal!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How wonderful that he's feeling so good that he wants to play!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he looks great and he looks happy !!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This made my day.. What a happy, handsome boy. He looks so confident too.. Your such an amazing person!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Chris
He looks Great


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

All I can say is - what a dog!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW he looks fantastic and full of life!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOW!!! He looks wonderful, as if nothing had changed. GOOD for you Kaiser!!!! (How's he doing with the loss of his buddy, Kali?)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

He looks great, Chris. In those first couple pics, I just want to give him a big smooch on the forehead! He has a WONDERFUL smile (must be something about those Ennazus dogs--he looks a lot like Tika). I'm so happy to see he's enjoying life and doing the things he loves to do.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What a guy! That is terrific!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ReiAll I can say is - what a dog!


What she said...he's amazing... such a zest for life... and handsome as ever.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow these are great pics.







He looks awesome and those pics with the pups are priceless!


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

Chris, he looks so happy! I liked the suggestion to take him to see child amputees and cancer patients. Perhaps I missed another thread about it, but whe you are ready to talk about it, perhaps you could share with us the signs and symptoms that lead to his diagnosis to educate the rest of us.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Chris, he is still a handsome boy. 

Thank you so much for posting the pictures, especially the close up face shots. His eyes look clear and bright and happy. If you had pictures before the surgery I would almost bet those eyes were not as sparling and happy. Pain wears them down. Without the pain he feels younger.

Val


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He looks like a trooper, WTG Kaiser!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the photos - he is bright and alert and the incision is one of the best I have seen - when the hair grows back, he'll look like he was "made that way".

In this one 










it just looks like the leg is hidden by the one seen.

Beautiful dog ---- thanks for giving him this opportunity.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

He's looking fantastic Chris!! So full of life again!

I've always LOVED the pictures with Kaiser and the puppies.. He's got an extra large job with this litter..


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Kaiser







Looking forward to seeing you in December.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! This is good news !!! There is hope for others who have cancel as well nice to see this today.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

WOW, he recovered REALLY FAST!! Looks great!!!








Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I just looked on the website is this dog going to be 11 years old ? Wholly cow he looks like he is a young one. Many years ago, decades ago I had a 10 year old and the vet said there was nothing we could do but PTS. Now I wonder.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Still handsome, and full of energy... Great!!


----------



## gsdinms (Jun 25, 2008)

Poor fella. Good to see he's bouncing back.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WI just looked on the website is this dog going to be 11 years old ? Wholly cow he looks like he is a young one.


Yup. He turns 11 next week. Though he's never been one to look or act his age. Most people seem to think he's around 5. When we took him to the oncologist and for his surgery consult we must have gotten asked to verify his age a half dozen times because the vets didn't believe it either once they saw him and spent some time with him.



> Originally Posted By: Heidi W Many years ago, decades ago I had a 10 year old and the vet said there was nothing we could do but PTS. Now I wonder.


Our regular vet advised against doing the amputation and cancer treatment. He told us the best thing to do was to PTS because of his age. That really surprised me since he *knows* Kaiser, but in this one case it seems like he was paying more attention to the dog's birthdate than the dog in front of him. 

If Kaiser had other health problems, or was slowing down or in general acting like many almost 11yo GSDs I'd have understood his recommendation and may have agreed with it. But he's active, energetic, happy and completely healthy otherwise and there was no other option other than amputation to eliminate the pain he was in. This is the only thing we've ever strongly disagreed with this vet about, and I'm very glad we didn't listen to that advice at all. Though in his defense there, the last couple times he saw Kais he was acting old and depressed because his leg hurt so much. But that wasn't at all normal for him, and he went back to acting like a much younger boy once the leg didn't hurt any more.

Now that the painful leg is gone, he's completely back to his old self. He's had to do some relearning in terms of figuring out how to do some things tripod-style, but for the most part he's adjusting to it much faster than we thought he would. A bit too quickly in some cases since he's recently gotten a bit over confident and is trying to do things (like fly up and down the stairs) that he really shouldn't be doing because he's not yet mastered getting about on 3 legs and we worry he may hurt himself! But no doubt that we're very glad we chose to ignore our regular vet's advice in this particular case.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm very glad you ignored their advice! Especially in view of the fact that it was a kind of bone tumor with a much better prognosis than osteosarcoma. 

He looks great and looks like he feels great.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

What beautiful pictures and such good examples of what our dogs can do on three legs.

From my tripod to yours - Buddy says three paws up, Kaiser! 























(And yes, kids love to see our tripods and ask the most amazing and thoughtful questions.)


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

He is doing good!!
WAY TO GO KAISER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing! Dogs have such an ability to bounce back from an ordeal which would devastate most of us so called thinking beings. Kaiser reminded me of this story I read many years ago by James Herriott (Yorkshire vet, for the uninitiated, great author







). Herriott had to amputate two legs off a very active dog -- both on the same side. The dog learnt to get around just on 2 legs and with an undiminished zest for life. Incidentally, Herriott had recommended PTS but after seeing the dog adjust, was glad the dog's people insisted on the 2nd amputation instead.

PS: Kaiser seems like he is so good with the tiny pups


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What a resilient boy! He looks great!

Lee


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Thank you for the update on Kaiser. He looks so wonderful and I am so glad you didn't listen to your vet. Look what you would have missed, a handsome, energetic dog enjoying life. I'm so glad the amputation relieved him of the pain and brought him back to happiness once again.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

He's still one of the handsomest dogs I've ever seen. He looks lively and happy and it's great to see him playing!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful Fellow.. and he looks quite happy and un fazed by bein' a tripod.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Beautiful dog, so happy for you all!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you updated the original vet with his very good outcome from the surgery? He looks wonderful. I used to bleive everything my vets said now I know you can't.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

He looks great and I'm glad it worked out so good for you.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

The old man is lookin' good!
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

He looks fabulous!!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

That's just amazing!!


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

He looks wonderful, and as handsome as always.


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, I have always thought he was such a handsome boy. He looks amazing and what a strong spirit!

To many more great days to come!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He looks wonderful. Add my voice to the others who have already said "good job".
Sheilah


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

He's looking fantastic, so glad he's adjusting so quickly to being a tripod! I love the pictures, especially of him with the babies. Am looking forward to seeing more pictures!!!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumWhat a resilient boy! He looks great!
> 
> Lee



Yeah- Sure still has a great quality of life and is so very happy. I am glad you have another chance to enjoy him - 
We'll hope for many more years of health and great happiness...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

He looks absolutely great! Wishing him many years of good health and enjoyment with his tug and ball!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm glad you didn't listen to your vet, Kaiser looks so full of life.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hugs to you Kaiser!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I got to watch Kaiser do some work today. He did some hold and bark work, and a modest amount of bite work on a pillow. The spark in his eyes was awesome!!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

The word amputation sends me to a very dark place. this is helping me to see that my vet really thought jazmin was going to make it.I hope Kaiser lives many many more years and that her spirit is running with him.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEThe word amputation sends me to a very dark place. this is helping me to see that my vet really thought jazmin was going to make it.I hope Kaiser lives many many more years and that her spirit is running with him.


I feel really bad for you and what you went through with Jazmin.
I remember what you went through and how the stitches kept coming apart.








It just goes to show that you never know which way it's going to turn out, and that it can go either way.
God knows you tried!
R.I.P. Jazmin


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

How is Mr. Kaiser doing?


----------



## K9tyson (Oct 23, 2009)

HE IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*HOW IS KAISER DOING????*


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a proud, stalwart man he is. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I missed this totally. 

What an inspiring story. I did not know until I saw Jason Lin's post on that other unbelieveable story of a different kind, with Nikita. We are talking about two owners of the opposite ends of the spectrum. 
Whatever his name is could learn from you, Shane I think. 
I have learned tons from you, about breeders, and training. Now this....wow. Kaiser is just as handsome as ever!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw how wonderful & he looks so happy !

I must have missed his story,

How did you catch he had bone cancer ?
How old is he ?
Do they feel with removing the leg, they got all the cancer ?
Did he act different or freak when he first tried to stand ?

Very touching & thanks for sharing, YES, is he still VERY handsome !


----------

